# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هر كي اطلاعاتي در مورد پرديس دانشگاه آزاد داره بياد لطفا

## Rezargh

سلام
ميخواستم بدونم مدرك پرديس آزاد معتبر هس يا نه؟
مدرك پرستاريش ارزش داره يا ن؟
و شهريش چقدره حدودا؟

----------


## tamana1375

بله معتبره..مدرکت شبیه همون آزاداس و فرقی نداره ولی هزینش خیلی سنگینه....پرستاریشم مطمئنم صد در صد معتبره..
شهریه دانشگاه آزاد تو سال گذشته بودسه میلیون و هفتصد..
ولی پردیس بود پنج میلیون و هفتصد یعنی تقریبا دو میلیون بیشتر از آزاد بود...

----------


## _Fateme_

شهریش واسه تهران تقریبا ۵۵۰۰ اینا بود ترمی 
یعنی سالی ۱۱میلیون 
مدرکشم آزاده دیگه 
معتبرم هست

----------


## Rezargh

> بله معتبره..مدرکت شبیه همون آزاداس و فرقی نداره ولی هزینش خیلی سنگینه....پرستاریشم مطمئنم صد در صد معتبره..
> شهریه دانشگاه آزاد تو سال گذشته بودسه میلیون و هفتصد..
> ولی پردیس بود پنج میلیون و هفتصد یعنی تقریبا دو میلیون بیشتر از آزاد بود...


ممنون فك ميكردم با آزاد يكيه شهريش

----------


## Rezargh

> شهریش واسه تهران تقریبا ۵۵۰۰ اینا بود ترمی 
> یعنی سالی ۱۱میلیون 
> مدرکشم آزاده دیگه 
> معتبرم هست


مرسي بابت راهنمايي :/

----------

